# BD temps and thermometer sensor placing



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm still not happy with the temps on my BDs viv. 

Which may explain why he isn't eating properly. 

Can someone tell/draw exactly where I should place my thermometer sensors??

I have one near the basking spot and one on the cool end. 

But where exactly should I be getting the temp from, close to the substrate or on the back wall 4 inches from the substrate? 

I know the temps should be 75-85 cool end, 105-115 for the hot end. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jotto (Jan 9, 2012)

For the hot end, you want to get the sensor as near as possible to the basking spot. In the cool end, plce it where the beardie will be if it needs to cool of.

What temps are you getting at the mo and what type of heater and stat are you using?

I used an IR gun to get the spot temps on our basking spot and at the cool end and experimented with the dimming stat sensor to get the temps I wanted.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to jump in on your question, but any idea if 32c is hot enough for beardie basking spot? my heat lamp is set on a thermostat on the highest temp it goes to.
However as I understand it should be between 35c and 40c at the basking spot.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

It's not hot enough, just move the thermostat probe further from the basking spot and use a thermometer at the basking spot to measure the temperature.


----------



## si654 (Aug 17, 2007)

truly_juan said:


> I'm still not happy with the temps on my BDs viv.
> 
> Which may explain why he isn't eating properly.
> 
> ...


What I would do is put your thermometer and stat probe under the light on the ground or basking rock or whatever your beardie goes on.

Then if your stat is turned up full and you're still not getting the temps you need, you may need a higher wattage bulb or ceramic.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

jotto said:


> For the hot end, you want to get the sensor as near as possible to the basking spot. In the cool end, plce it where the beardie will be if it needs to cool of.
> 
> What temps are you getting at the mo and what type of heater and stat are you using?
> 
> I used an IR gun to get the spot temps on our basking spot and at the cool end and experimented with the dimming stat sensor to get the temps I wanted.


Thanks. I now have the sensor on the hot end, under the basking light. The cool side also where he hides.

Right, I wanted to get a few days worth of temps: 

Hot: 104/105F
Cool: 81/84F

I have a 60w spot light as the basking light, a 3ft 12% UV tube - both are on from 9am-9pm. Im using 2 exo terra digital thermometers.

The basking light is on a dimming thermostat.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

si654 said:


> What I would do is put your thermometer and stat probe under the light on the ground or basking rock or whatever your beardie goes on.
> 
> Then if your stat is turned up full and you're still not getting the temps you need, you may need a higher wattage bulb or ceramic.


Thanks. I have now moved the thermometer sensor to the asking spot.


----------



## si654 (Aug 17, 2007)

truly_juan said:


> Thanks. I have now moved the thermometer sensor to the asking spot.


How did that work out? You should find it easier to control the temps now, unless your bulb isn't powerful enough.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

si654 said:


> How did that work out? You should find it easier to control the temps now, unless your bulb isn't powerful enough.


Well now I know where to get the temps from it helps. 

I did think the bulb wasnt powerful enough, went to Homebase, but they only had 80w, tried it, but was way too hot.

Need to try a 75w one.


----------



## julie and iain (Nov 18, 2011)

hi we are majestic dragons, successful breeders of highly coloured morphs and we have thermometer sensor in middle at top. with basking light to one side and temps are between 95-105 degrees f.it may be why your beardies not eating if its not hot enough. a glass viv is much harder to get up to temp than wooden viv, ours is a stack with only 40 w bulbs in.


----------

